# Missed out on sweet 7.3 powerstroke



## United F250 (Jan 7, 2011)

1997 F 350 xlt lariet powerstroke 88000 miles truck looked as good as the day it was made $10000 it is on autotrder look at these pics and tell me this truck was not a great deal.I have had two of these engines can't bring myself to buy 6.0 or 6.4 powerstrokes with all the problems i have hurd.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

United F250;1192993 said:


> 1997 F 350 xlt lariet powerstroke 88000 miles truck looked as good as the day it was made $10000 it is on autotrder look at these pics and tell me this truck was not a great deal.I have had two of these engines can't bring myself to buy 6.0 or 6.4 powerstrokes with all the problems i have hurd.


 I have had a 7.3 and currently own a 6.0 No problems. Just do the recommended maintenance at the right time. Use motorcraft filters and good oil.


----------



## United F250 (Jan 7, 2011)

well that is good to here it seems people either love them or hate them. would you buy another 6.0


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

*nice nice nice*

what a dream truck lol powerstrokehelp.com for awesome education through free videos ussmileyflag


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

United F250;1192993 said:


> 1997 F 350 xlt lariet powerstroke 88000 miles truck looked as good as the day it was made $10000 it is on autotrder look at these pics and tell me this truck was not a great deal.I have had two of these engines can't bring myself to buy 6.0 or 6.4 powerstrokes with all the problems i have hurd.


Where's the link so we can see the pictures


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

United F250;1193174 said:


> well that is good to here it seems people either love them or hate them. would you buy another 6.0


 If I knew who owned it and how it was taken care of YES. My 6.0 has been better than my 7.3 over all. The 03 7.3 seemed to be REAL hard on front end parts and the PCM went out for now apparent reason too, no big deal but stuff happens to all trucks, ya know. I bought mine brand new so I was not too scared of it. I was thinking about a new one, but this one has been so good to me. Up until the latest flash from Ford it would get a hand calculated 20 mpg on the highway. And 12 mpg pulling 12,000 pounds. Now its only getting 18 or so on the highway. I hope its just the winter fuel blend.
Don't get me wrong there is a lot of guys who had legitimate problems with the 6.0,but a lot of the ones I saw on the diesel forums were trucks with intake kits, hot programmers and a lead foot. Add in poor maintenance, filters that are not recommended and cheap oil and you get trouble. My brother in law has what they say is the worst year for the 6.0, a mid year 03, and his truck has been good..... until he started to neglect the fuel filters. He did not change them in like 40,000 miles, and never changed his coolant. He just spent just under $4500.00 for a fuel system flush, new injectors and an oil cooler. Yikes.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I work for the biggest ambulance company in the country. We have a lot of 7.3's they have done us right!. We bought the 6.0 and have 10 of them at my division. I would stay the hell away from them. Injector's, EGR's, cam follower's and transmissions. My truck at work popped the 6.0 at 140K. COME ON! a 7.3 would just be broke in at that mileage! We use all OEM parts and fluids straight from Ford. No Non- OEM parts are ever used!


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

The 6.0 are a tinking time bomb ready to explode! I have two 7.3 and never any major problems. After you put another 3 grand into the 6.0 motor it may be alright but you shouldnt have to spend any extra money on them. I have about 6 buddys that have the 6.0 and nothing but problems! Guess you could always do a cummins power plant conversion or even the 7.3! Most motor work on the 6.0 you need to pull cab off to do it- granted it would seem like tons of work but the way they have it set-up is not that bad really but i will stick with the trusted 7.3 motors!


----------



## United F250 (Jan 7, 2011)

does anyone have the new ford diesel and do you like it.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

10g for a '97 is way high.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

PabstBlueRibbon;1197838 said:


> 10g for a '97 is way high.


I think 10 is cheap if its clean in/out/title. M&M just sold his 97 350 r/c for a pretty penny. Here is a 250 by me. http://www.michaelsautoplaza.com/view_vehicle.html?vehicle_id=NzEw


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Stik208;1198015 said:


> I think 10 is cheap if its clean in/out/title. M&M just sold his 97 350 r/c for a pretty penny. Here is a 250 by me. http://www.michaelsautoplaza.com/view_vehicle.html?vehicle_id=NzEw


I've been looking at that one too, I just don't like the extended cab. These '95-'97 diesels are worth a good amount of money in great shape. Check out the blue book on them. It will surprise you. I know I looked up my '95 with 105K on it in OK shape and it was like $8,000 private party.


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

what about a 97 crew cab short bed??

I just picked one up with 150k and went ahead and bought aftermarket warranty 4 yr/ unlimited miles, little rust on back fender (just one side) but beyond that its spotless, never even had a bedline or gooseneck, brand new pro comp extreme at's for $9250


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Where did you get the warranty from and how much? I'd like the protection for my truck and now that my BMW is not under warranty repairs add up quickly.


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought it with the truck from the dealer. Just make sure you do your research when it comes to aftermarket warranty's. This particular one is through c.a.r.s. which is the only one to my knowledge that is registered with the Bbb


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

90w250mm;1212985 said:


> I bought it with the truck from the dealer. Just make sure you do your research when it comes to aftermarket warranty's. This particular one is through c.a.r.s. which is the only one to my knowledge that is registered with the Bbb


Only problem with the aftermarket warranties is some things actually need to be broken completely to be fixed so if you ball joints are bad they wont cover them unless they are broken. They are cheaper than the ford esp warranty, I always get the ford warranty. JMO


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

Many questions like these were addressed as I had manybof the same concerns
Everything has been documented and saved in file on my end and their end. I was sure to cover bases. I have used this exact warranty in the past on another truck a 2000 f250.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

My dads dealer just got a mint 02 in with 75,000 miles. I think it is around 20000 I am trying to justify a need for another truck.


----------

